# April Challenge #3: Vegas Showgirl



## user4 (Apr 15, 2006)

So since I know about a million and a half people going to Vegas and I'm staying put in NYC (no fair) I figure why not bring Vegas to Specktra!!! So show us your fave Las Vegas Showgirl look!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 15, 2006)

i wish i were in vegas... BUT wish i were in NYC more.  I LOOOOOVE THAT PLACE, i'm planning my summer around going to NYC!!! 

back On Topic... I cant wait to see what people post.. im not sure what is a vegas look


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 15, 2006)

totally getting out my NARS casino bronzer and bringin on the goldmine for this one!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2006)

And all that JAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!! chicaco the musical inspired


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 15, 2006)

Whow Sanne!!  That is very different that i seen before of you. Oh my 
You look absolutely stunning with this look, love the "heavy" lipcolour;
What you used for that?

Do these looks more often, it really suits you i think.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn you and your awesome lips!! I like the touch with the flower


----------



## Sanne (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's raging ruby lipstick from MF, and it lasts forever!!! after a shower, a wet makeup-cloth and a night sleep I still had rosy lips!!!


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's raging ruby lipstick from MF, and it lasts forever!!! after a shower, a wet makeup-cloth and a night sleep I still had rosy lips!!!_

 
Thank you for mention what you used for the lips.
The Max Factor site said indeed "Lasting colour" ;-)
So that is true according your story  ;-)

Now when i searched for the Raging Ruby colour it comes up with a pink colour, i tought it was red you had on...can you please clarify it a bit so i can order the right one from Max Factor , the same you used in these look Sanne.

PS. I wite in english so all other can also understand it, but i'm also Dutch just as you.
(Hoi ik kom uit Zeeland trouwens)
Translation: (Hello i'm from the state Zeeland in The Netherlands)


----------



## user4 (Apr 16, 2006)

sanne, u look gorgeous!!! i love it!!!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 16, 2006)

Wonderful sanne!  You have lovely eyes and i'm lovin the lips!!!


~VivaDiva


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_i wish i were in vegas... BUT wish i were in NYC more.  I LOOOOOVE THAT PLACE, i'm planning my summer around going to NYC!!! _

 

Hi there hun! Im from East London (Stratford) and i moved to NYC... been living here since August. I'm having a great time although i do miss london though  

off topic sorry 

~VivaDiva


----------



## londonfan (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG Sanne, you are so gorgeous. You picked the perfect lippy...


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 17, 2006)

Sanne, you lips are soooooo hot! and you SKIN is so FLAWLESS!!!
Whats the secret?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 
_Hi there hun! Im from East London (Stratford) and i moved to NYC... been living here since August. I'm having a great time although i do miss london though  _

 
Thats so cool, another East London girl!!! POP POP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but you're in NYC which is even cooler!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monique_sl* 
_Thank you for mention what you used for the lips.
The Max Factor site said indeed "Lasting colour" ;-)
So that is true according your story  ;-)_

 
You had me all confused thinking that i never wrote that post but then i realised that you jacked my avatar after my post!!!  :roll: 

~VD


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 
_You had me all confused thinking that i never wrote that post but then i realised that you jacked my avatar after my post!!!  :roll: 

~VD_

 
Hi, No i have this avatar from the beginnig i was member here.
I found it on the internet, but i also seen that we have the same, i look for another one, so that we do not have the same here


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 18, 2006)

Sanne, that looks awesome!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sanne You Are Looking Too Fabulous!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_Sanne, you lips are soooooo hot! and you SKIN is so FLAWLESS!!!
Whats the secret?_

 
MAC's microfine refinisher and a good covering foundation


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's raging ruby lipstick from MF, and it lasts forever!!! after a shower, a wet makeup-cloth and a night sleep I still had rosy lips!!!_

 
You should totally wear more dramatic/bold colours on your lips more often hon!!! It does look fab, very glamorous, and classic.


----------



## dearstars (Apr 25, 2006)

I did nothing but an eye for this...it's dramatic for ME, as I'm pretty simple, but I wish I had more glittery eyeshadow so I could have done this justice. Plus, I didn't realize till after I downloaded the pictures, and the makeup was taken OFF, that my eyeliner flaked everywhere. ARRGH!






Ignore the flakes and bad eyeliner.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 27, 2006)

I love this idea for a look! What a cool theme.

Sanne, you are gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love your version of the look.

I am in Vegas and it's not all it's cracked up to be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Fun for a holiday but awful (for a big city girl like me) living here.


----------



## Silvana (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## crimsonette (Apr 30, 2006)

ooh, silvana, very cool!


----------



## betsey (Jun 3, 2006)

I LOVE this idea!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here are some photos to get your creativity going...





















I would post mine but it's not nearly as wild and all out as I'd like so until then...... let's see yours!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 9, 2006)

I know this is an old challence but i wanna play tooooo and since i'm free this entire week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my son is outside playing.. i also had some time to play
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
We have lots of costumes laying around because of my husbands entertainment bisness, so i grabed a had an a shirt. O.k here it goes!






Here's sum ugly picture of me with no mu on. Man i kind of put the *U* in U.G.L.Y
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excuse the hair cause i didn't want to do anything to it today. Yes i know im lazy

My skin hates me right now to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 9, 2006)

MacVirgin your pic is AWESOME!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## shells (Jul 28, 2006)

i think im in love with ur green eyes


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 29, 2006)

wow those are really cute pictures!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 29, 2006)

ummmmm i must be slow b/c this post went right by me.... i didnt even notice it until today, anyhow jeaaaaaaaaa  gurl u look HAwt!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_ummmmm i must be slow b/c this post went right by me.... i didnt even notice it until today, anyhow jeaaaaaaaaa gurl u look HAwt!!_

 
lol! never mind these, i looked stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . my skin was awefull, my hair looked fried. you know, the mothly thing us girls go thrue


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_lol! never mind these, i looked stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . my skin was awefull, my hair looked fried. you know, the mothly thing us girls go thrue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

gurl please!!!!!!!!! i think  u looooooked Hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

